# Canon DPP v4.15.20 released with support for R3



## kaihp (Nov 9, 2021)

Release notes state that the R3 is supported.






EOS R3 - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com





Edit: so it seems that you can't get it from the the canon-europe site, but you can get it from the canon.dk site.
https://www.canon.dk/support/consum...m:81-1328049&os=windows 10 (64-bit)&language=
@Canon Rumors Guy
@neuroanatomist


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks! Now, I just need the R3...


----------



## john1970 (Nov 10, 2021)

You definitely need the R3 because to download the software you need the camera's serial number....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2021)

A S/N is required for DPP downloads, yes. Does it need to be an R3 serial number for this version? I suspect the S/N from any supported camera would work (but I haven’t tried downloading this new version yet).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2021)

john1970 said:


> You definitely need the R3 because to download the software you need the camera's serial number....


As expected, any supported camera's serial number does the job. I entered my EOS R serial number, and am now running v4.15.20 that supports the EOS R3. But I still need that R3...


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 10, 2021)

You can also update from inside DPP4 with the 'check for updates' item (at least on MacOs). 4.15.20 has been out for a while, since I already had it installed. I received a 'no updates available' message and then checked the about dialog, which showed 4.15.20


----------



## kaihp (Nov 10, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> As expected, any supported camera's serial number does the job. I entered my EOS R serial number, and am now running v4.15.20 that supports the EOS R3. But I still need that R3...


I have also found that any valid serial number works to download (any) new version of the DPP. Previously I've used the S/N's for my 5D3 and the 1Dx, and both have always worked. I cannot recall if the S/Ns of the 10D and 50D worked as well


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 10, 2021)

john1970 said:


> You definitely need the R3 because to download the software you need the camera's serial number....


It would make no sense to require R3 serial number, as this version has R3 support *added*. Why block download to serial numbers of cameras of any previously supported model?

Beside, I downloaded it with my 5DmkIV serial.


----------



## bainsybike (Nov 11, 2021)

Well I've just updated through "Check for Updates" from within DPP4, and didn't require a serial number at all.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 11, 2021)

bainsybike said:


> Well I've just updated through "Check for Updates" from within DPP4, and didn't require a serial number at all.


Correct. It's only when you go to download a 'full' release from the Canon support website that it requires a valid serial number.

I don't quite understand why they ask for it, because it's easy enough to find one floating on the net or digging it out of the EXIF from a suitable camera.


----------

